# CGT - Form 11 - Aggregate consideration



## Afterflood (17 Feb 2011)

Hello all,

i am currently completing my 2010 form 11.

I made EUR100 profit on sale of EUR1000 worth of shares.

When I complete form 11 is the CGT "aggregate consideration" EUR100 or EUR1000.

Thank you for advice.


----------



## jpd (17 Feb 2011)

1000


----------

